# mettre apple remote access en arrière plan



## tamatoa (30 Juin 2000)

lorsque je me connecte à internet avec mon imac sous  mac os 9, je dois toujours attendre que la connection soit établie avant de pouvoir faire autre chose. Pendant une bonne minute je suis obligé de regarder apple remot access faire la connection. Y'a t'il un moyen de mettre la fenêtre en arrière plan?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2000)

Oui, mais pour cela il faut que tu lances ta connexion AVANT en utilisant le tableau de bord Remot Acess.

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## steg (1 Juillet 2000)

Y'a une option dans le tdb remote access...


----------



## bateman (1 Juillet 2000)

où alors tu prends l'adsl, et là tu te connectes en deux secondes, et tu peux lancer l'IE V en même temps..


----------

